# Shadows of Esteren – Travels: Now with More Dark Places to Explore!



## Lindeloef (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks for the review (would give you some exp but I must spread around first, can someone cover me?).

The Shadows of Esteren Books keep growing on me the more I gather informations about it. Sadly my wallet says "NO" to buying the books


----------



## Morrus (Aug 9, 2013)

I know how you feel.  There's so much good stuff out at the moment!


----------



## Mike Eagling (Aug 9, 2013)

Lindeloef said:


> Thanks for the review (would give you some exp but I must spread around first, can someone cover me?).




Done 



Lindeloef said:


> The Shadows of Esteren Books keep growing on me the more I gather informations about it. Sadly my wallet says "NO" to buying the books




Yeah, I know how you feel too. If nothing else these books look beautiful but, as much as I'd like them on my shelves, I can't justify the expense at this time. Sigh...


----------



## ragngand (Aug 10, 2013)

With just over 24 hours to go this Kickstarter has already been the most successful Esteren campaign yet, with more funds raised for book 2, than what the Kickstarters for book 0 and book 1 raised together!


Anyone interested in celtic myths, intrigue and horror should take a look at the game. With this Kickstarter the pdf of the first book 0 Prologue, with starting characters, basic rules and three adventures, has become available for free download at rpgnow.


Alot of stretch goals has been reached, making new stuff available for free in pdf to backers, along with an interesting map aid and beta of their upcoming computer adventure game.


----------



## flubmosis (Aug 12, 2013)

I have book 0 and book one. They are beautlifully laid out and i met with the crew at the UK Boardgame expo this year, where they had a stand and were heavily promoting the books. I have also jsut spent $200 on book 2 and the add-ons during their kickstarter campaign (don't tell the wife). This is THE RPG of 2013 and I am very excited to see how it develops.
An excellent review by the way - Really informative and will hopefully encourage peolpe to buy the books. They are expensive but this really is RPG turned into art!


----------

